# SPS-Datentypen und interner Aufbau



## Red-Sh4nks (4 Juni 2010)

Die Verarbeitung der Daten findet in der CPU statt.
Wie sind diese Daten gespeichert? Es gibt verschiedene
Datentypen soweit ich weiß. Bit, Int, double Int, Real,...

Wie sind diese aufgebaut? Speziell bei einer S7-300 interessiert
es mich. Im Handbuch sind keine hilfreichen Informationen. Habt
ihr Links oder eine kurze Erklärung parat?

lg Marco*


----------



## thomas_1975 (4 Juni 2010)

anbei ein wie ich finde sehr informativer Link
http://www.brix.de/elektrik/sps/sps-grundlagen.html#allgemeines

gruß Thomas


----------

